# Calendar Creator 12 - JPG dimension reduction



## penguinette (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm having a Calendar Creator 12 issue that is really driving me a little crazy and I was wondering if maybe someone had some suggestions. I'm making these Calendar Creator files into jpg's and uploading them to the website using the little function they have. When they get to the website they look ok, not fantastic but I'm picky. 

The problem I'm having is that they are too large (dimension wise). If you try to print them from the website it'll print on multiple pages and on smaller monitors you can only see a portion of the calendar at a time. The old calendar creator used to make nice, small, little img's that weren't huge space gobbling monsters. 

I've tried different ways of making these files more manageable dimensions by:
1) reducing the dimension. This created a smaller version (that I wanted) but it came out blurry. 
2) Reducing the file size. This was the same as #1 only smaller and blurry. 
3) Converting to something other than a JPG. This just made the file HUGE! 
4) Making a PDF. This was the prettiest option but boy do those PDF's load sloooow! 
5) Making a PDF, taking a screen print and making a JPG from the screen print. Yeah, the result was the same as #2, which was essentially the same as #1. 

Anyway, any suggestions for making this booger acceptable dimensions would be appreciated.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Are you using Calendar Creator or an image editor to reduce the dimensions of the image?

What compression settings are you using?

If you want to post one of your images here or send it via private message, I can see what can be done in Photoshop and JPEG Optimzer. Just tell me what dimensions and filesize you're aiming for and I'll get as close as possible without losing image quality.


----------



## penguinette (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome. 

I tried to use Calendar Creator to reduce the diminisions but it doesn't seem to have the capibility. As for graphic programs, I only have MS Photo Viewer that came with MS Office Suite and Paint. Neither are ones I use at home but my office machine has limited options for graphics. They only offer % reduction. 

I mainly want the size to fit within a standard 8.5x11 page with some margin room. (Maybe 6x9?) I have several calendars to resize, so sending them wouldn't work since I will have to modify them as the year progresses. Thank you for the offer, that was very generous.

Honestly, if I had my druthers on the matter, it wouldn't be a graphic at all but simple tables that I could just open the page, modify a line and the world would be happy. I just can't change the format of this inherited project just yet. 

Do you have any suggestions of an inexpensive graphics program that I may be able to use for this and other projects? At home I use Photoshop (I think I'm up to 10 on that machine), and love it; however, bringing my home computer in every day can be a bit of a haul.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Photoshop would be ideal, if a little expensive. There are a few freeware image editors that are rated highly. My favourite for features and ease of use is *Paint.NET* which is very similar-looking to Photoshop, so you'll soon get the hang of it.


----------

